# Help me name my little boy!



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Everyone seemed to help Mia out so much with her dog-naming dillema, so I thought I would pick your brains, too! 

I need a name for our new Chihuahua. I don't want to name him anything Mexican-related. I think those names are cute but everyone I know who has a Chi named it Taco or Peso or something...and I want something different! I also want a name that is two-syllables long. I read that commands should be one syllable (sit!) and names should be two (Rover)so the dog can differentiate between them. Don't know if that is true or not but I'll try it and see if it works. 

Anyway, the names I kind of like right now are: 

Bosco - I am a huge Seinfeld fan, and there was an episode where this word was brought up (It was George's ATM password). 

Fonzy - I am not a fan of "The Fonz" but I think the name is cute.

Pongo - I think that name is sweet, but everyone made fun of me when I mentioned it.  

Any ideas for a neat boy name? I'm certainly open for suggestions!

Anna


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I was going to add a picture here so you could see his coloring, but for some reason, it isn't letting me? :?: 

Anyway, pictures are in this thread if you want to see them: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=311


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I really like Fonzy and another name that I think is cute is Rocky.(I am not a Rocky fan at all..I just like the name  !)


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

here are a few of my favourite boy chihuahua names
moses i also like the name archie moses (which was a character in a film called bullit proof)
darcy becuase i love pride and prejudice lol
erm and i also like the irish sounding names like riley, mylo and murphy

mia
x


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Maybe this wasn't such a good idea after all -- There are too many cute names! lol Just kidding. Keep 'em coming!

Mia - did you add the picture to my post? If so, thank you very much! 

I _love_ the movie Bulletproof! Archie is a neat name because I collected Archie comicbooks for a long time. I don't think I could name him Darcy though because that is my brother's girlfriends name. lol  

I also like the name Rocky. Makes me think of Rocky and Bullwinkle! 

Also, Murphy sort of struck a note with me ... I am adding those three to my ever-growing list. Maybe it is a good thing I have to wait so long to get him - I'll have plenty of time to add to the list, and whittle it back down.

Anna


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol trust me the longer you have the more your list will whitle up lol
and grr where were u when i was trying to convince chris that darcy could also be a girls name! lol
oh yeah i did have a little to do with the pic magicaly appearing lol let me know if your problemw ith posting continues
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

oh, i just figured out what the problem was, i didnt use the upload file options on this forum, have added it now
mia
archie is a cute name, the character in the film loved his dog too, what was the dog called can u remember, i have it on video and watched it the other week, the other guy is called "keats" which helped me think of keeks
mia
x


----------



## Lady Cy (Apr 20, 2004)

You might not want to go the way I went. You see my mother named her Chi after Buffy the Vampire Slayer.. It kinda seemed natural to name my Chi Spike after one of the vampires. But then I like it that he bites. It means noone in the neighborhood is going to steal him. We've had a few people sneak up to the fence and try to pick him up. After he drew blood on every stranger he met those little incidents stopped.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Really??? People tried to pick him up out of your yard? How scary. A neighbor of ours has the cutest Chi and I always joke with my husband that I am working on an elaborate scheme to take it but obviously I never would. I can't believe people would do that! 

I'm glad Spike isn't afraid to bite strangers, too, then! :twisted:


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

yep lol, the names will never come to an end lol, gawdd i remember the pain of trying to pick a name but trust me you will come across one and itll just click  

I LOVE the name Bailey for a lil boy chi and looking at the pic he looks like a bailey colour   I will try and dig out my list of boys names, :wink: 

I cant believe ppl would ever dream of nicking a chi  it is sooo sad. we had an incident here in the UK a couple of months ago when a top breeder had her chihuahuas stolen from her yard  one of them was pregnant too. The last I heard the pregnant bitch was found outside a shop door, she was safe thankfully, but the lady hadnt micro chipped any of her dogs so the police were not going to return the bitch to the lady but when the bitch was taken to the lady she was going so crazy that the police knew that this dog must have been the ladies dog. 

So from this story i am definately going to get diesel microchipped, i think its a really good idea  

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Lady Cy (Apr 20, 2004)

Sad to say I personally witnessed 4 attempts to take my Spike. My Husband witnessed many others while I was attending my college classes. I guess it was a good thing that Spike draws blood. The attempts to steal my Baby Boy stopped about 3 weeks before we rescued my mothers Chi Buffy from my mothers 2 cats, Reilly O'Rollans (a 1/2 ragdoll 1/2 siamese) and Kao Ko Kung (a full blood siamese) They didn't like my little vampire slayer. My Buffy girl is a little sweetie (for a chi anyway) and if Spike hadn't been so nasty someone would have taken her.
By the way having seen your baby boy, I'm tempted to suggest that you name him Sir Barkolomew Squintzalot (aka Skipper). Although I'm sure your baby boy has better daytime vision than my mother's first Chi, He sure does look a lot like Skipper.


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

I like Bosco  if you get a sister you have to name her Mulva :wink:


----------



## jenjohnston02 (May 2, 2004)

i like* rambo* i had a hard time picking a name for my puppy to and he looks just like yours but without white on him and with help from everyone i named him bailey and he really likes it 
but i like the name rambo specially for a LITTLE chi.


----------



## Bex (May 17, 2004)

Did you pick out a name yet??

A Newbie to the site, yes. But, I just adopted a baby boy chi, born on St. Pat's day. I went through the same process, as I had my sights set on a female and had no idea what to name my male whom I fell in love with and could not resist taking home. He was quoted to be a "Teacup" even though I realize this is not an official breed type. So, after pondering for a few days, I decided, since he is the color of tea, I would name him Pekoe (as in, Orange Pekoe Tea). He loves it!

Some suggestions for you, from my list of favorites I chose from:

-- Scooter
-- Skippy
-- Shrek
-- Levy
-- Chevy
-- Otis
-- Samson
-- Monster
-- Pedro

I was waiting to officially introduce myself when I had some pictures of my new boy. Stay tuned...


----------

